# Sony Vegas Pro 8 open problems



## jack_train90 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well I have been delighted with the product so far, the best video editor I've used. But when I decided to get back to my working on my video I get this script error that appears all the time and does not allow me onto Sony Vegas regardless whether I press Yes or No.










I am kind of rushing to get this video finished and need to find a solution fast. 

Thanks.


----------



## jack_train90 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok after not getting any replies to this on 2 forums I decided to mess about a bit myself. For anyone else with same problem try this. Even though Vegas is installed delete the registry keys for any Sony products (backing up your registry isn't a bad idea). Then run Sony Vegas, input your keys and it worked for me.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

thank you for giving a reply to how you fixed it. this might be of use to others.:wink:


----------



## Rae11 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am having the same exact problem and I have backed up all of the registry keys and deleted the ones there, and it did not work. I still get the error message. Is there any other way to fix this?


----------

